# dead LT1000



## hot57chev (Apr 2, 2015)

My buddy has died.
looks like con rod failed. but believe it still cut grass on one cylinder before this lol.
whats a unit worth for parts.
full running deck, rear bags
I don't have time to hunt down another engine
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

I've no clue, but welcome to the forum!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
With out the engine,you might get as high as $150,if it's clean.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

If it's your buddy replace or rebuild the engine.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Can I have it? I can use some spare parts.


----------

